# Deliverance Lost.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> I have officially started writing _Deliverance Lost_. Must make sure it is suitable awesome.


So says Gav Thorpe on facebook! I was really looking forward to the Raven Guard HH novel, but this really sets it up nicely. Bring it on!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

A Raven Guard novel? Hell yeah! Looking forward to this one!


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Yup, can't wait. Also, I thought Deliverance Lost was a Raven Guard novel? Or is this something entirely different?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

X FiftY 1ne said:


> Yup, can't wait. Also, I thought Deliverance Lost was a Raven Guard novel? Or is this something entirely different?


The name does suggest a Raven Guard novel, but considering The Keeler Image, which you would have thought had something to do with the first proto-Saint Keeler from the HH series, is actually an audiobook about Eisenhorn...well my money is on the RG but I won't be too surprised if it isn't.


----------



## Mezistar (Mar 1, 2011)

Quote from gav's facebook page -

*Gav ThorpeFor those asking, Deliverance Lost takes place post-massacre but will include scenes and recollections from earlier. That's all I'm saying at the moment.*


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Mezistar said:


> Quote from gav's facebook page -
> 
> *Gav ThorpeFor those asking, Deliverance Lost takes place post-massacre but will include scenes and recollections from earlier. That's all I'm saying at the moment.*


A grief stricken Corax messing with clones of his beloved sons as a possible theme? Really looking forward to seeing a primarch in the middle of a mental breakdown.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Should be good. I need to HH novels to come along faster, I read too quickly...


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Go Gav Thorpe, write your heart out...make something that is Path of the Warrior quality with this, and I will never say anything bad about 4th ed CSM again...I promise.

PS-The hamster is cool.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Good, so far Corax has been handled very well in the heresy, kicking ass in Ravens flight and The first Heretic, I can't wait to learn more about him.


----------

